# Technik - ja oder nein?



## persönchen (23. Juni 2013)

Hi all,
ich möchte demnächst mit der Erstellung eines Schwimmteiches (keine Fische) im Folienbau beginnen. Die Maße wären L: 8,50m, B: 5m mit einer T: 1,50m. Dadurch sollte ich 36,86m² Wasseroberfläche erreichen (Teich wird nicht ganz rechteckig). Das Volumen in Liter sollte 47.505 Liter (Abzug von einer Zone) sein bei etwa 48,45m³. Die Sonneneinstrahlung wird sich auf gut 12 Std. / Tag erstrecken.
Leider weiß ich absolut nichts über Technik.  Brauch ich eine, wenn ja welche.
Hab schon ziemlich viel darüber gelesen (Teichbelüfter, Pumpe, Skimmer, etc.), was es nicht alles gibt. Aber leider noch nicht ab wieviel Liter / Größe ich welche Technik, in welchem Ausmaß benötige und vor allem ob ich überhaupt eine benötige.

Habe auch schon gelesen, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt Salz dem Wasser beizumengen und sich so die Technik zu sparen - Was meint ihr dazu?

Wäre sehr froh, wenn ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könntet.
lg andrea


----------



## Nori (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Technik - ja oder nein?*

Egal was sich zum Thema Technik ja/nein ergibt - bau auf alle Fälle 2 Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmeranschluß mit ein.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Technik - ja oder nein?*

Hallo Andrea,

wenn Du so gar keine Ahnung hast, dann solltest Du Dich vielleicht mal auf dieser Seite umsehen:
http://www.naturagart.com/gartenteich/schwimmteich


----------



## persönchen (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Technik - ja oder nein?*

ja danke - die Seite kenn ich schon - aber so recht schlau, was jetzt das richtige ist bin ich leider nicht geworden... welche art benötige ich - es gibt so viele Variationen....


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Technik - ja oder nein?*

Das kann Dir so pauschal - nur Größenabhängig - keiner raten. Du musst dich schon vorher für ein System entscheiden. Das Naturagart-System wäre eines. Es gibt aber weitere. Vielleicht studierst Du mal unseren Schwimmteich-Bereich....
wohin ich diesen Thread jetzt auch verschiebe, weil es um einen Schwimmteich geht.


----------



## Joerg (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Technik - ja oder nein?*

Hallo Andrea,

:Willkommen2

So einfach einen Salzwassersee anzulegen ist meist keine langfristige Lösung.
Was ist denn bisher an Regenerationszonen geplant?
Wie viel vom Teich soll denn als Filter dienen?

Bei diesem Vorhaben würde ich einen  Experten zurate ziehen, der mit Schwimmteichbau Erfahrungen hat.
Einfach Salz beizumengen und auf Technik und Pflanzen zu verzichten sollte nicht funktionieren.


----------

